# Laredo Crossings



## Wandering Mike (Dec 17, 2011)

I am going to cross in a day or two from Laredo in a small RV. I see a number of threads on crossing in Laredo at bridge 1 or 2 and alternatively crossing at Colombia. It seems from the Google maps there is also a bridge called the "World Trade Bridge" that is about 8 miles north of the downtown bridges and 17 miles south of Colombia. It looks on Google like it could be for big trucks only. Is it usable by others than truckers? Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Mike (Dec 17, 2011)

Never mind, I found the answer in a link in a sticky. The bridge is truck traffic only apparently. Sorry for the post. Should have found that earlier.


----------

